# Easter Jokes.



## Earthling (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Earthling (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Earthling (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 4, 2007)

haha nice,
i've seen the last one before its a classic.


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 4, 2007)

:::cackles::: lol.. Got anymore?


----------



## Earthling (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## liasis (Apr 4, 2007)

i liked this one


----------



## Earthling (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## pythonlover (Apr 4, 2007)

lol classic like the one espically when they are eating the "chocolate eggs" lol


----------



## Minty (Apr 4, 2007)

Hahaha, they are very funny!:lol:


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 4, 2007)

Earthling said:


>


 
hahaha.. I feel lame, it took me about 4 minutes to get that.. LOL


----------



## slim6y (Apr 7, 2007)

Hahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------

